# The Best "Dear John" Letter ever...



## Pervaz (Jul 31, 2003)

A Marine stationed in Afghanistan recently received a "Dear John"
letter
from his girlfriend back home. It read as follows:


Dear Ricky,

I can no longer continue our relationship.  The distance between us is
just
too great. I must admit that I have cheated on you twice, since you've
been
gone, and it's not fair to either of us. I'm sorry. Please return the
picture of me that I sent to you.

 Love, Becky



The Marine, with hurt feelings, asked his fellow Marines for any
snapshots
they could spare of their girlfriends, sisters, ex-girlfriends, aunts,
cousins etc. In addition to the picture of Becky, Ricky included all
the
other pictures of the pretty girls he had collected from his buddies.
There
were 57 photos in that envelope....along with this note:

Dear Becky,

I'm so sorry, but I can't quite remember who you are.
Please take your picture from the pile, and send the rest back to me.

Take Care,

Ricky


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 31, 2003)

..YEESSSSSS!!!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 31, 2003)

That was Awesome lol


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 31, 2003)

That was a cool response, and probably helped lessen that Leatherneck's pain. If you're gonna get dumped like that, at least he got the last word in burying that relationship...  :lol:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

Ha-ha-ha-ha-hah!  etc.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 1, 2003)

I believe there was an episode of "MASH" where a soldier did the same thing.  

Good for him!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2003)

OOH-RAH!!!  That's what being a jarhead is all about, adapt and overcome.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh man...that was great.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 14, 2003)

That is hilarious!  Way too cool!!!!  :rofl: :roflmao:


----------

